# Repurposing A Stroller



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I wondered if there is a thread on this board regarding re-purposing items. A local store (CVS) has a promotion where you get a free baby stroller with certain purchases. While we don't have any children we do use the powder etc and I'm trying to figure out if there's anything an umbrella stroller could be used for in terms of having it "on hand". 

(We use office chairs with wheels to move heavy items around so I'm covered there).

Thanks!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

You could always sell it on craigslist and use the money to buy more preps.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Not a suggestion, but it reminds me of when my sister and I used our neighbor's old metal stroller (they had it in the trash) for a make-shift go cart to ride down the hill.
I agree with selling it on Craigslist and using the money for something you really need...unless you need a baby shower gift for a friend or family member.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

you could make luggage on wheels with it...BOB on wheels for those with a weak back? great for flea marketing!

I let my kids play with theirs' when they outgrew them...dolls got rides, sisters got pushed down the hill full tilt...


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

hmmm, If the wheels and frame were strong enough and if you had a fairly good surface, the stroller might be handy for bringing in an arm load of firewood to stoke the ol woodstove for the day. Could be nice for us old farts...good luck


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's what you're looking for, but there's a *barter board *under Country Living forums. 
And under Countryside Families, check out the sticky thread under there called *Tightwad Tips and Frugal.....*People post there about what they've done to save money, time, or whatever. Many fantastic ideas there come from re-purposing items! I love reading there and occasinally have something to post.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Does any one in your area have a clothes bank/equipment bank for new mommas? I bet the maternity floor at the hospital would know!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah I bet someone could really use it, a first time mom perhaps, a battered womans shelter, church donation closet, red cross, etc, etc.


----------



## momtaylor (Jul 3, 2008)

I have one that I use to haul groceries from the truck to the house in. I can put quite a few bags in it and haul it without hurting my back. I have used it to haul lots of assorted things around the yard, including a bag of my compost mix while gardening. attached a braided set of bungee cords between the handles and it will carry my 'tools' for gardening also by tucking them into the braids and resting them on the rear axle.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the suggestions. I have one of the those plastic crates with wheels & a built in handle for moving the heavier stuff (including wood) & decided to use the $ I would have spent to do the deal to get the free stroller on additional preps (baking soda, first aid supplies and a bottle of "real" vanilla).

Ever since I was a child (long before it became the "green" thing to do) I have always tried to figure out "other uses" for items. It's funny but my hubby will now check with me before tossing something that's "broken" to see if I want parts LOL.


----------

